# The loss of MV teasel



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi lads ,
Are there any photos available of a little collier,Teasel,lost off the Point of Ayre in January 1948.A local man was lost on her and I am trying to gather all information for a presentation.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you all
Best regards,
James


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning James, M.V. Teasel left Belfast 6th January for Manchester was off Maughold Head same day and went missing.Cargo was steel bars. ON 162125
Built 1937 by E. J. Smit & Zoon at Westerbroek 290g 115n
123.7ft x 23.6ft x 8.7ft
Ted.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning again, further to the above the B.o.T report into the sinking can be found at plimsoll.org-Port cities Southampton.

Ted.


----------



## WillyJamesMc (Feb 21, 2013)

Wreck report link below

http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports/14199.asp

Attached are copies taken from the Deaths at Sea Register for February 1948 detailing the names and addresses of the seven crewmembers lost.


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Loss of mv Teasel*

Thanks lads.
Good info there on this ship.The 2 bodies found in a raft were taken ashore by Captain Terry O Hanlon who was Master of SS Dromaine,a collier belonging to East Downshire Coal Co.
Captain O Hanlon was awarded the DSC at Dunkirk as Mate on SS Dorrian Rose,all the crew were decorated.
Cheers All,
Mac.


----------



## Jon_anon (Feb 27, 2017)

*My grandfather was on the MV Teasel before it sank in 1948*

Hello,
This is my first post - i ve been trying to find out more information on the MV Teasel which sank in 1948,
my grandfathers name was John M C Ryan from merchant navy
he was supposed to sail back up the Irish sea but got off at Plymouth a few weeks before it sank
my grandfather passed away recently at the age of 87

if anyone has any more info / photographs please contact myself

i wouldn't be writing this if he stayed on the ship

yours faithfully

Jon _anon
Porthcawl, South Wales


----------



## Andrew 1904 (Feb 24, 2021)

A few years after the original post but just seeing this now.
My Grandfather was the captain of the Teasel, but unfortunately was shot by a German plane while sailing from Aberdeen ( I think ) to Arklow. This happened in January of 1942 and his body was brought home to Dublin by my Father who was only 14 years old at the time.


----------

